# Settlement in Hood v. Uber Technologies, Inc., et al.



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

You previously filed a written consent to join the Civil Action known as _Hood v. Uber Technologies, Inc., et al._, No. 1:16-cv-998-CCE-JLW (M.D.N.C.). When you joined that Civil Action, you authorized Named Plaintiff Michael Hood and Class Counsel to act as your agents and to negotiate a settlement agreement on your behalf.

Following a mediation conducted on June 25, 2018, the parties negotiated a settlement of the Civil Action. On December 28, 2018, the U.S. District Court for the Middle District of North Carolina approved the settlement agreement and dismissed the Civil Action with prejudice. The Court's approval order is included with this communication.

Your share of the settlement payment has been mailed to you at the address you provided when you consented to join the Civil Action.

The settlement agreement includes affirmative obligations that you must follow even if you decide not to cash the settlement check you have received. From now through March 4, 2020, a copy of the settlement agreement will be available for you to review at the following password-protected website: . If you would like to receive a copy of the settlement agreement, or if you have any questions about the Civil Action, the settlement agreement, or the approval order, please contact Class Counsel:

THE FULL DOCS (PDFs) OF THE CVR LETTER, SETTLEMENT NOTICE AND THE SETTLEMENT COURT FILING (56 pages) CAN BE FOUND IN THE TOP POST *HERE*


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

How much did you get?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

looks like this is for some drivers that opted out of arbitration


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

I will update when I receive a check. At the advice of some people on this forum, I did opt out of arbitration.

I found this link relating to the case, which claims:


> *Terms of settlement agreement.* Under the agreement, Uber will pay a maximum gross settlement amount of $1,304,250. Of that total, $734,294 (56.3 percent) would go to class plaintiffs that have opted in, $434,750 (33 percent) would be paid in attorneys' fees, and $90,205 (6.9 percent) would go towards litigation expenses. Of the remaining 3.5 percent, the parties agreed that $5,000 would compensate the named plaintiff for his assistance to the case and $40,000 would compensate the settlement administrator. Each class member will receive a payment based on the hours worked and expenses incurred. The amounts range from $50 to almost $5,000, and the average recovery for class members is about $140.


There is no date on the article, so unfortunately I cannot verify the claims.


----------



## cdwilliams1 (Sep 13, 2019)

I received a check for $57 today from this settlement.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

$97


----------



## jpphxrides (Apr 4, 2017)

$301.14


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

can you guys post which state you are in, im curious which states were in this


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

Maryland - $50


----------



## cdwilliams1 (Sep 13, 2019)

cdwilliams1 said:


> I received a check for $57 today from this settlement.


Minnesota. Started in Feb 2015 if that matters.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ohio - $522



SuperDumped said:


> last year they gave me a $100 bonus,


Who is "they"?
Are you just stream-of-consciousness typing while stoned?


----------



## keymusic (Aug 1, 2015)

California - $113.90


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

theitalianinbmore said:


> You previously filed a written consent to join the Civil Action known as _Hood v. Uber Technologies, Inc., et al._, No. 1:16-cv-998-CCE-JLW (M.D.N.C.). When you joined that Civil Action, you authorized Named Plaintiff Michael Hood and Class Counsel to act as your agents and to negotiate a settlement agreement on your behalf.
> 
> Following a mediation conducted on June 25, 2018, the parties negotiated a settlement of the Civil Action. On December 28, 2018, the U.S. District Court for the Middle District of North Carolina approved the settlement agreement and dismissed the Civil Action with prejudice. The Court's approval order is included with this communication.
> 
> ...


YOUR TITLE :
" SETTLEMENT IN HOOD"

SOUNDS SUSPICIOUS . . .


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> YOUR TITLE :
> " SETTLEMENT IN HOOD"
> 
> SOUNDS SUSPICIOUS . . .


lol... does, doesn't it?  
"Michael Hood, et al v. Uber Technologies"


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

What I don't understand about this settlement is why we are just hearing about it now when the settlement was approved in December 2018.

Something just doesn't make sense here.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What I don't understand about this settlement is why we are just hearing about it now when the settlement was approved in December 2018.
> 
> Something just doesn't make sense here.


??? The specific case has been discussed right here in the NEWS section of Uberpeople.net since February 2018.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-class-action-see-if-applies-to-you.243508/post-3667587


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ??? The specific case has been discussed right here in the NEWS section of Uberpeople.net since February 2018.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-class-action-see-if-applies-to-you.243508/post-3667587


I knew about the case and was part of the case. That is not the question. The question is why did it take the attorneys 9 months to notify us about a settlement that was made in December 2018? Also having read the 50+ pages of the settlement there are some trip wires in that settlement that have never been disclosed up until this month.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it only includes the opt-out'ers


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I haven't received any notification on this in quite a while but it's been on my mind quite a bit lately. This and another lawsuit should have paid out. Both have been very quiet. Perhaps I should go check the mail


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

North Carolina got mine Saturday 875.66


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

NC - got mine 9/13 - $634 +$200 they withheld for taxes (so $834 total)


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

grayspinner said:


> NC - got mine 9/13 - $634 +$200 they withheld for taxes (so $834 total)


Where did u cash yours? They took 275.00 from me


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So they have 14 days to issue the checks, correct? 14 days from what date? Has the website for this class action has already been disabled?


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

Don't know haven't checked but I guess as long as we got the checks should be good enough


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

I received one for $67 in Ca but does anyone know if cashing these checks have any effect on eligibility for the Shannon Liss-Riordan suit?


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

I would not think it has any other effects on any other settlements


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Have you guys not read the the settlement details? You might want to do that. I don't want to misinterpret anything. so I'm not going to say anything but you guys should all take a look at it.



NISSA4152 said:


> Don't know haven't checked but I guess as long as we got the checks should be good enough


 you mean as long as you got your check because not everyone has got theirs. Hence the fact I was asking about the dates and the website


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

Look i hope everyone involved get their checks it says now until March 4th 2020 you can review a copy of the settlement which is also when the check becomes void if not cashed.


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

I


theitalianinbmore said:


> I will update when I receive a check. At the advice of some people on this forum, I did opt out of arbitration.
> 
> I found this link relating to the case, which claims:
> 
> There is no date on the article, so unfortunately I cannot verify the claims.


I got a check for $1695.41 Friday

I got my check for $1695.41 Friday


NISSA4152 said:


> Look i hope everyone involved get their checks it says now until March 4th 2020 you can review a copy of the settlement which is also when the check becomes void if not cashed.


ck


theitalianinbmore said:


> I will update when I receive a check. At the advice of some people on this forum, I did opt out of arbitration.
> 
> I found this link relating to the case, which claims:
> 
> There is no date on the article, so unfortunately I cannot verify the claims.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

NISSA4152 said:


> Where did u cash yours? They took 275.00 from me


My check was for $634 - the statement said $200 was withheld for tax and it would be reflected in the 1099 sent to me in 2020.

The tax was withheld before they wrote the check, not when I cashed it (which I haven't done yet - I'll just deposit it in my PNC bank when I do)


----------



## jtc291980 (Oct 28, 2015)

Georgia - $90


----------



## Nautilus209 (Sep 15, 2019)

Arkansas - $1,237



Nautilus209 said:


> Arkansas - $1,237


And they withheld $390 so it was $1,628 total


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

At the bottom of page 9 of the settlement: "The payments shall not be subject to withholdings or deductions and shall be reported as non-wage other income in Box 3 of a Form 1099-MISC." So, I'm not sure why some of us have had tax withheld from their payments.


----------



## raquela2020 (Dec 11, 2015)

NM- Ck. for $365.00 -Rcvd - 9/13/10 Nothing withheld.


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> What I don't understand about this settlement is why we are just hearing about it now when the settlement was approved in December 2018.
> 
> Something just doesn't make sense here.


The lawyers sent all uber drivers a post card with a deadline to response to the lawsuit, I got $1695.41


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gman61 said:


> The lawyers sent all uber drivers a post card with a deadline to response to the lawsuit, I got $1695.41


Right but the judge accepted this settlement back in December 9 months ago. So why are we just now finding out the details

I'm pretty sure the settlement also States we are not to discuss this. Specifically on social media, with the media, or even with anyone besides our immediate family. So y'all better hope that there's no way to identify you


----------



## Teach1 (Jul 3, 2016)

It says sent to your address in record. I’ve moved. Who would I contact?


----------



## Jersey911 (Sep 16, 2019)

Wow,, I only received 50.08 and I’ve got nearly 4k total rider in california. Either way, I’m gonna go run to the bank before I throughly read their stipulations.. because the big class action lawsuit just got settled. So I’m concerned that if by cashing this check it’ll disqualify me from claiming anything else. The classaction brought by mass and Cali just got finished Aug 28, 19.. and they are saying 25k drivers are eligible to receive up to $8k. So if pinner ass check somehow jeopardizes that payday settlement I’ll be the one goin hood. Read the details of what it means by accepting it.. and if you opted out like I did. Ya may wanna just hold off on cashing this till that settlements been distributed which be before the end of the year. While this check expires in March


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jersey911 said:


> Wow,, I only received 50.08 and I've got nearly 4k total rider in california. Either way, I'm gonna go run to the bank before I throughly read their stipulations.. because the big class action lawsuit just got settled. So I'm concerned that if by cashing this check it'll disqualify me from claiming anything else. The classaction brought by mass and Cali just got finished Aug 28, 19.. and they are saying 25k drivers are eligible to receive up to $8k. So if pinner ass check somehow jeopardizes that payday settlement I'll be the one goin hood. Read the details of what it means by accepting it.. and if you opted out like I did. Ya may wanna just hold off on cashing this till that settlements been distributed which be before the end of the year. While this check expires in March


 unfortunately, with this settlement, all conditions are in place regardless if you cash the check or not. This class action was an opt-in class suit. Whereas the other ones you're automatically opted-in and you actually have to opt out if you don't want to participate


----------



## uberqueen757 (Sep 16, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So they have 14 days to issue the checks, correct? 14 days from what date? Has the website for this class action has already been disabled?


Is there a website to check to see if we will be getting a check ?



NISSA4152 said:


> Look i hope everyone involved get their checks it says now until March 4th 2020 you can review a copy of the settlement which is also when the check becomes void if not cashed.


Is there a website or somewhere I can check to see if I am apart of this settlement ?



Teach1 said:


> It says sent to your address in record. I've moved. Who would I contact?


Where did you check to see if a check was sent ? Or if you qualify for this settlement ?

Is there a way for me to find out if I am apart of this settlement?


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Gman61 said:


> I
> 
> I got a check for $1600 Friday
> 
> ...


How many trips have you done and miles ? Might want to pad the numbers too.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberqueen757 said:


> Is there a website to check to see if we will be getting a check ?
> 
> 
> Is there a website or somewhere I can check to see if I am apart of this settlement ?
> ...


This suit you had to opt into. Usually you're automatically opted- in. so you would know if you were part of this suit. There is a website that will be active until March but they give you an access code and that access code comes in the letter with the check. So it's not a public website


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

This lawfirm is pretty scummy. If you read the settlement agreement, it sells out the class for pennies, per usual.

The worst part is, they roped me into this class action even though I never approved them! I sent the initial survey, but said I didn't like their retainer agreement, so never signed it. One of the attorneys at the firm said he'd opt me out, lying sack of shit never did.

Now I had to send them a nastygram and say I never authorized them to settle on my behalf or release claims and make sure Uber and the court know I was never supposed to be part of the settlement.

I've been driving since Oct 2015, CA and the check was $65, with 8k Uber rides. I never even researched the formula it was supposed to be based on, but it's irrelevant since I shouldn't have ever been part of it.

Not worth giving up what they released for $65. Pfffttt.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Null said:


> This lawfirm is pretty scummy. If you read the settlement agreement, it sells out the class for pennies, per usual.
> 
> The worst part is, they roped me into this class action even though I never approved them! I sent the initial survey, but said I didn't like their retainer agreement, so never signed it. One of the attorneys at the firm said he'd opt me out, lying sack of shit never did.
> 
> ...


 they were going to opt you out? This particular case you actually had to opt-in. Whereas the other cases you were automatically included. So did you opt-in and then change your mind?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> they were going to opt you out? This particular case you actually had to opt-in. Whereas the other cases you were automatically included. So did you opt-in and then change your mind?


Yes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Null said:


> Yes.


Gotcha yeah I'm not sure how that works, TBH. I can imagine dealing with 5,000 people is overwhelming enough and then if they keep changing their mind it makes it more difficult. Does the initial agreement address such a situation?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Gotcha yeah I'm not sure how that works, TBH. I can imagine dealing with 5,000 people is overwhelming enough and then if they keep changing their mind it makes it more difficult. Does the initial agreement address such a situation?


Had nothing to do with being fickle. It had everything to do with the firm sending me a retainer agreement that I didn't like after I signed up.

The retainer had an arbitration clause and sets the jurisdiction for NY, and required you to use that firm for any future cases you might bring against Uber. That was not part of the opt-in process for the class. I spoke to no less than 4 people at the firm, and told them I didn't want them to represent me.

They still did and now we have this SNAFU.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Teach1 said:


> It says sent to your address in record. I've moved. Who would I contact?


Same happened with me.
I sent an email to Brittany (At the bottom of the email we received) and she handled (is handling) it.

However today the USPS forwarded me the original from my old address - so I am waiting again to hear back as to what I should do now.

BTW - $546.45 In GA - Total rides 4,000 in 4 1/2 years.
Did not see any mention of money being withheld for taxes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does anyone know what the factor was in deciding the dollar amounts? Just curious. It doesn't seem to have much to do with how long you have been driving


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Does anyone know what the factor was in deciding the dollar amounts? Just curious. It doesn't seem to have much to do with how long you have been driving


Yeah, it seems to be determined by the number of drivers in a state as people in small states seem to have got larger payouts. I got $50, but have done like 12k rides over 5 years.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the more i hear about this settlement the more it sounds like the infamous CD settlement


----------



## Bryonfrank (May 4, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> How much did you get?


$536.63


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Does anyone know what the factor was in deciding the dollar amounts? Just curious. It doesn't seem to have much to do with how long you have been driving


I'm not 100% sure on this, but I seem to remember the original lawsuit was because the driver's were not making at least the minimum wage after expenses.

It may be that the checks are calculated by the number of hours online times the minimum wage plus expenses minus the amount the driver already was paid. (up to a maximum of $5000)


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this, but I seem to remember the original lawsuit was because the driver's were not making at least the minimum wage after expenses.
> 
> It may be that the checks are calculated by the number of hours online times the minimum wage plus expenses minus the amount the driver already was paid. (up to a maximum of $5000)


I believe the lawsuite was due to Uber introducing the 'Up Front' pricing before changing the Terms of Service with the drivers reflecting that drivers specifically would be paid on time and mileage alone and not being compensated by the amount the rider paid and therfore claimed that drivers should have been compensated against the total Up Front price as this was an estimate of time and mileage.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The Hood vs. Uber lawsuit was filed in July of 2016. Uber did not introduce "Up Front" pricing until November 2017.

Here is the settlement memo:

https://law.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/north-carolina/ncmdce/1:2016cv00998/72835/436/


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The Hood vs. Uber lawsuit was filed in July of 2016. Uber did not introduce "Up Front" pricing until November 2017.
> 
> Here is the settlement memo:
> 
> https://law.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/north-carolina/ncmdce/1:2016cv00998/72835/436/


Yes you are correct - Is about hourly wage and compensation etc.

The upfront pricing one I believe is still going on. Sorry for misleading or any confusion.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think we're confusing info on a few different cases. There's this one, Hood vs Uber. There's the Congdon vs Uber one. It's the lawsuit regarding the Riders safety fee. Judgment was for the drivers. They are entitled to recover the difference between the minimum fare and the actual fare due to the application of the "Safe Rides Fees," minus Uber's then-prevailing percentage service fee. the judge also ruled a 10% interest be added from the date of the riders fee to the date of the judgment. Expected payment is $3xx and settlement administrator is expected to cut checks the end of this month

Then there's also the breach of contract AKA upfront pricing one. This one's managed by the same law firm as the Hood vs Uber case. last I heard it was ruled in the driver's favor and expected payment was $75 each but that was a while ago. Like maybe a year ago?



Bob Reynolds said:


> The Hood vs. Uber lawsuit was filed in July of 2016. Uber did not introduce "Up Front" pricing until November 2017.


Uber implemented upfront pricing in August of 17


----------



## OptimalPrime (May 5, 2019)

I opted out of arbitration in 2016. I never actively did anything for this one. Is it too late to claim? And how?

When I go to the website provided (www.uberflsa.com) Safari says it's a fake site and the security warning pops up on my iPhone


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OptimalPrime said:


> I opted out of arbitration in 2016. I never actively did anything for this one. Is it too late to claim? And how?
> 
> When I go to the website provided (www.uberflsa.com) Safari says it's a fake site and the security warning pops up on my iPhone


It's too late because of settlements were to pay out. This when you actually had to opt into. Usually you are automatically added and you have to opt out. This one is unusual and I don't know why. As for the website it changed. I got the same warning message when I tried to go to this site that you did


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Curious how ride volume has been for you guys since the settlement checks have came in.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

has everyone received their check? not sure if i opted-in, wheres my damn money. cant believe all they sent was a simple email now i lost out on over a grand.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

How do you figure you qualified for over a grand? Have you received any communication at all regarding the case? I'm assuming you opted out of arbitration?


----------



## PhillipDavidHaskett (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm the guy who filed the only objection to this chickenshit settlement, which is for about 15% of what the California settlement obtained for its class.
I appealed the settlement and was rebuffed by the Fourth Circuit, and will file a petition for certiorari in the US Supreme Court shortly.
I urge anyone who is dissatisfied with this settlement to file an objection with the Court promptly, and not rush to cash their settlement check until the District Court has revisited the case after new objections hit the clerk's office .
See attached.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

PhillipDavidHaskett said:


> I'm the guy who filed the only objection to this chickenshit settlement, which is for about 15% of what the California settlement obtained for its class.
> I appealed the settlement and was rebuffed by the Fourth Circuit, and will file a petition for certiorari in the US Supreme Court shortly.
> I urge anyone who is dissatisfied with this settlement to file an objection with the Court promptly, and not rush to cash their settlement check until the District Court has revisited the case after new objections hit the clerk's office .
> See attached.


I do not understand how this settlement was approved by the attorneys without any input from the class members. This is similar to the settlement in California that was attempted to be rammed through until the judge stopped it.

Something is fishy with the Uber class action settlements.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I think we're confusing info on a few different cases. There's this one, Hood vs Uber. There's the Congdon vs Uber one. It's the lawsuit regarding the Riders safety fee. Judgment was for the drivers. They are entitled to recover the difference between the minimum fare and the actual fare due to the application of the "Safe Rides Fees," minus Uber's then-prevailing percentage service fee. the judge also ruled a 10% interest be added from the date of the riders fee to the date of the judgment. Expected payment is $3xx and settlement administrator is expected to cut checks the end of this month
> 
> Then there's also the breach of contract AKA upfront pricing one. This one's managed by the same law firm as the Hood vs Uber case. last I heard it was ruled in the driver's favor and expected payment was $75 each but that was a while ago. Like maybe a year ago?
> 
> ...


The upfront pricing suit is Dulberg v uber, supposed to be approved in October if I recall. You would have gotten a letter if it applied to you, only about 4k drivers were involved. I'm the lead plaintiff on that one and I'm supposed to get $20 as a class member. There was not a lot in it because uber changed the tos and not many drivers opted out of arbitration.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I do not understand how this settlement was approved by the attorneys without any input from the class members. This is similar to the settlement in California that was attempted to be rammed through until the judge stopped it.
> 
> Something is fishy with the Uber class action settlements.


 when we sign the retainer paperwork or whatever we agree to let the lead plaintiff and attorneys make all decisions regarding the case



Disgusted Driver said:


> The upfront pricing suit is Dulberg v uber, supposed to be approved in October if I recall. You would have gotten a letter if it applied to you, only about 4k drivers were involved. I'm the lead plaintiff on that one and I'm supposed to get $20 as a class member. There was not a lot in it because uber changed the tos and not many drivers opted out of arbitration.


That's the one! This is the one I thought I was opting into when I actually opted into the Hood case. lol I think the original settlement was like $75 a person before attorney fees. I had actual evidence for this case to. I believe with your case 4500 drivers were eligible. Plus there were platform limits and there was only a few months that were pertinent. Bummer because this is the one I thought would be one of the biggest ones


----------



## PhillipDavidHaskett (Sep 25, 2019)

The ambulance-chasing, "class action" law firms in this case (Napoli Shkolnik, et al.) took a payoff from UBER to make this crappy settlement without notifying the class, and probably the judge, too, (who went to an elitist little boutique college in Memphis, TN).
If you participated in the suit by returning the opt-in notice last year, and cash the picayune settlement check they sent you earlier this month, you won't get paid in any of the other class action suits still pending.
If you're sick of being treated like a wage-slave by UBER, file an objection similar to the one I filed. FORTHWITH! TODAY! RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PhillipDavidHaskett said:


> The ambulance-chasing, "class action" law firms in this case (Napoli Shkolnik, et al.) took a payoff from UBER to make this crappy settlement without notifying the class, and probably the judge, too, (who went to an elitist little boutique college in Memphis, TN).
> If you participated in the suit by returning the opt-in notice last year, and cash the picayune settlement check they sent you earlier this month, you won't get paid in any of the other class action suits still pending.
> If you're sick of being treated like a wage-slave by UBER, file an objection similar to the one I filed. FORTHWITH! TODAY! RIGHT NOW!!!


There's a disclaimer in the settlement stating it doesn't matter if you cash the check or not. I thought I was opting into the breach of contract case. Not the hood case but come to find out later that was not the case. Somewhere in the paperwork that we all signed it also says that the attorneys and the lead plainteverything?
to make all decisions on our behalf. I honestly thought that was the normal class action process. Clearly I'm ignorant on the matter. Which bothers me more than anything lol usually I thoroughly research everything?


----------



## PhillipDavidHaskett (Sep 25, 2019)

According to the Court, this was a "collective" action not subject to the class notice requirements of Fed.R.Civ.P Rule 23. 
If you aren't planning on filing an objection, go ahead and cash the check if you need the $50 (or whatever pennies they threw you) so bad.
Keeping everyone "poore, endebted, discontented and (dis)armed" is a tactic of the capital-holding, ruling elite.
But if you cash the check, you've waived any further interest in this action, or any other.
Here's the objection I filed, but you'd need to draft your own.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

PhillipDavidHaskett said:


> According to the Court, this was a "collective" action not subject to the class notice requirements of Fed.R.Civ.P Rule 23.
> If you aren't planning on filing an objection, go ahead and cash the check if you need the $50 (or whatever pennies they threw you) so bad.
> Keeping everyone "poore, endebted, discontented and (dis)armed" is a tactic of the capital-holding, ruling elite.
> But if you cash the check, you've waived any further interest in this action, or any other.
> Here's the objection I filed, but you'd need to draft your own.


Love your motion and wish you the best of luck. I cashed my check for $516 already and am not looking back. I had one interesting experience fighting them and learned much about the legal system and how easily money and power triumph over right and wrong. Fight the good fight, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

PhillipDavidHaskett said:


> The ambulance-chasing, "class action" law firms in this case (Napoli Shkolnik, et al.) took a payoff from UBER to make this crappy settlement without notifying the class, and probably the judge, too, (who went to an elitist little boutique college in Memphis, TN).
> If you participated in the suit by returning the opt-in notice last year, and cash the picayune settlement check they sent you earlier this month, you won't get paid in any of the other class action suits still pending.
> If you're sick of being treated like a wage-slave by UBER, file an objection similar to the one I filed. FORTHWITH! TODAY! RIGHT NOW!!!


go get 'em, bud ?

you are doing the drivers work


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

class action lawsuits are such a joke. The lawyers make all the money and you get next to nothing.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

PhillipDavidHaskett said:


> Bob Reynolds,
> Take a look at this page from the motion to confirm the settlement agreement, and tell my what's wrong with it.
> 
> This page:


I don't see a page.


----------



## PhillipDavidHaskett (Sep 25, 2019)

This page:

Which individual is you?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I am not on that page. I would need to see the entire document in order to tell you what page I am on.


----------



## PhillipDavidHaskett (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm the guy who filed the only objection to this chickenshit settlement, which is for about 15% of what the California settlement obtained for its class.
I appealed the settlement and was rebuffed by the Fourth Circuit, and will file a petition for certiorari in the US Supreme Court shortly.
I urge anyone who is dissatisfied with this settlement to file an objection with the Court promptly, and not rush to cash their settlement check until the District Court has revisited the case after new objections hit the clerk's office . 
According to the Court, this was a "collective" action not subject to the class notice requirements of Fed.R.Civ.P Rule 23. 
The ambulance-chasing, "class action" law firms in this case (Napoli Shkolnik, et al.) took a payoff from UBER to make this crappy settlement without notifying the class, and probably the judge, too, (who went to an elitist little boutique college in Memphis, TN).
If you participated in the suit by returning the opt-in notice last year, and cash the picayune settlement check they sent you earlier this month, you won't get paid in any of the other class action suits still pending.
If you're sick of being treated like a wage-slave by UBER, file an objection similar to the one I filed. FORTHWITH! TODAY! RIGHT NOW!!!
If you aren't planning on filing an objection, go ahead and cash the check if you need the $50 (or whatever pennies they threw you) so bad.
Keeping everyone "poore, endebted, discontented and (dis)armed" is a tactic of the capital-holding, ruling elite.
But if you cash the check, you've waived any further interest in this action, or any other.
Here's the objection I filed, but you'd need to draft your own. 
See attached.

I'm the guy who filed the only objection to this chickenshit settlement, which is for about 15% of what the California settlement obtained for its class.
I appealed the settlement and was rebuffed by the Fourth Circuit, and will file a petition for certiorari in the US Supreme Court shortly.
I urge anyone who is dissatisfied with this settlement to file an objection with the Court promptly, and not rush to cash their settlement check until the District Court has revisited the case after new objections hit the clerk's office . 
According to the Court, this was a "collective" action not subject to the class notice requirements of Fed.R.Civ.P Rule 23. 
The ambulance-chasing, "class action" law firms in this case (Napoli Shkolnik, et al.) took a payoff from UBER to make this crappy settlement without notifying the class, and probably the judge, too, (who went to an elitist little boutique college in Memphis, TN).
If you participated in the suit by returning the opt-in notice last year, and cash the picayune settlement check they sent you earlier this month, you won't get paid in any of the other class action suits still pending.
If you're sick of being treated like a wage-slave by UBER, file an objection similar to the one I filed. FORTHWITH! TODAY! RIGHT NOW!!!
If you aren't planning on filing an objection, go ahead and cash the check if you need the $50 (or whatever pennies they threw you) so bad.
Keeping everyone "poore, endebted, discontented and (dis)armed" is a tactic of the capital-holding, ruling elite.
But if you cash the check, you've waived any further interest in this action, or any other.
Here's the objection I filed, but you'd need to draft your own. 
See attached.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it's crazy how corrupt this case is

they sent out checks before the case was even finalized to get drivers to give up their right to a fair settlement

the judge should go down for this sham


----------



## DieFuber (Jan 28, 2020)

I also only received $50 for this absolute ****ing scam of a class action settlement. No way in hell would anyone consider my 100,000+ mile driving history worth that tiny of a ****ing settlement. I worked so hard for this goddamn company and to be ****ing treated this way by the lawyers and court in this matter is a ****ing unforgivable sin. It is unconscionable to receive such a tiny check for all I have done, while the corporate ****s at the top of uber are all cashed out with millions of dollars in stock options. I'm absolutely sick to my stomach, as the original website that invited my to sign up for the lawsuit promised $0.56 per mile as the settlement amount. ****ING SCAM, ****ING CROOKS!!! And then they have the nerve to say we arent allowed to drive for Uber ever again should we want to, which I never ****ing would do except out of desperation if I lost my current job and couldnt find another one. This has made me lose even more respect for the United States of America, this country is going straight down the goddamn toilet with these greedy ****ers in power. They have no heart, and they have no souls.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

i just got a check for $50 - i dont ever remember joining the class action


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

xlr8ed said:


> i just got a check for $50 - i dont ever remember joining the class action :frown:


Well then be happy with your unexpected $50?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeap, I got dragged into this case as well. I was told by Paul B. Maslo he would take me off the case. He did not. It took me almost 12 emails to Napoli to finally get a response. They said they'd check with an attorney and see if they can file a withdrawal for me. They have no followed up.

Going to be writing the court directly now.

I think for legal argument's sake, the fact that the law firm had you agree to a retainer AFTER the court notice is unconscionable. The document said you had to use Napoli law as your chosen for for ANY claims you bring against uber in the future. Also, that you had to agree to arbitrate any disputes with the firm in NY. I said screw that and told the firm I wouldn't be signing their retainer. Paul Maslo said he'd remove me and just never did.


----------

